# Carbon wheels, can you really feel a difference ?



## jackmen (Jul 24, 2007)

I am a recreational rider and like ridding very nice bikes, usually 1500-2000 miles a year. I'm 53 and definitely not the fastest guy as I usually average 17-18 MPH on my long rides. I ride a nice current Monocoque Neuvation F500 with DI-2, and have always ridden aero alloy clincher wheels which are pretty light at 1450 grams. 

I see a lot of people going to the new carbon clinchers and wanted to ask if people really feel a difference. I am aware of the braking issues which seem to be better on the newer models, but most of the carbon clinchers look like they are heavier unless you spend ridiculous money for a wheel set (>$2000).

I am soliciting others opinions on what there experiences have been in using the carbon wheel sets.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Different, yes. But then again different wheels of the same material feel different to.

Faster, smoother, no. But again that probably doesn't have much to do with what they are made of. My aluminum wheels are very smooth so just because the limited carbon wheels I've compared them to don't seem better to me doesn't mean much as far as acarbon vs aluminum comparison goes. It could mean a number of things not necessarily having anything to do with the material used on the rim.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

is the 'wheels & tires' section of the forum broken?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

My carbon wheels feel significantly different than my alloys. Then again, the carbons are tubs and the alloy are clinchers.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

I'm 51. I ride nice bikes. Went the whole carbon wheel weight weenie route last year with Enve Smart System 3.4 clinchers and Tune hubs. They were not worth the money, IMO. Sold them on E-Bay within two months of owning them.

I prefer my HED Belgium rims/Alchemy hub wheels to the Enve wheels.

Resist the temptation. Carbon clincher wheels won't make you faster, or stronger, or make your riding easier or more comfortable.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Feel different? yes.
Make you faster? no.
At 17-18 mph with an intent of being recreational, it won't even matter.
Stay with aluminum


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah, right. They won't even feel different, except in crosswinds when the deep CF wheels will get blown around more. They will sound different though.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Carbon rims deliver a more harsh, stiff ride vs alloy rims.

Who cares what they do or don't deliver, if you've got the cash and WANT some then buy them. When you're in the rest home watching game shows all day you won't be able to turn back time and THEN buy a set. 

If you're a rec rider who doesn't have the cash and you don't plan on getting faster then, NO, I wouldn't do it.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

cxwrench said:


> is the 'wheels & tires' section of the forum broken?


Just out to lunch.


----------



## traverpen (Feb 4, 2013)

WOW, Carbon wheels!

Carbon wheels make such a difference.


----------



## Rickard Laufer (Jan 1, 2013)

I think this question is interesting. I had same question regarding handlebar and stem combos. That is, alu vs carbon. I have only tried the difference at my trainer, which might raise some questions and remarks. Honestly, the all carbon combo is much more forgiving for the hands. Much less vibrations. Talking wheelsets, I happened to buy a hybrid wheel inspite that i will be riding mostly in nice weather. When i asked about this, i was told that a wider set of tires will affect more (better comfort) talking comfort. Looking at Fulcrum wheels, it is told that carbon is slightly more comfy that alu/carbon. I could go for an all carbon set, but i don't want tubs, i want clincher. I also believe hubs/ bearings have a great impact on roll. I would seriously want to try Zipp 404 with ceramic bearings, Madfibre wheels with ceramic bearings and Xentis 5.8. These are all expensive but i would seriously go for a set if i could afford now. I decided to buy a better groupset for my bike (i bought Fulcrum Red Wind XLR a while ago).


----------



## grandprix (Jul 8, 2012)

I think you'd definitely feel the upgrade in your head, and probably in your heart when it swells from the admiration you'll receive from others on group rides.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

The only thing that makes a bike easier to pedal is - not pushing on the pedals as hard. 

There are a few things that make a bike marginally faster for the same effort, but it's an important distinction - that's not easier. 

IMO, unless your intent is to race, there's little reason to suffer the drawbacks (harsher ride, crosswind performance, lesser braking, expense) of carbon wheels. Perhaps your ride around the neighborhood will be done a minute or two more quickly - but what advantage is that? If we're out there for exercise, or if we're out there for enjoyment, it either doesn't matter or the benefit is to being out a little longer. (And if you want shorter, choose a different route.)

If the (small) difference in moving to the wheels is the difference that allows you on the podium of your local races, makes sense. Otherwise, there's no good reason to do it. Unless you just think they're cool, and that's reason enough in my book.


----------



## Spinman (Jul 15, 2005)

If those carbon hoops get you to ride longer,and maybe better,in the long run they may be worth it.If they just look cool!..thats cool!...but like alot of things we see,if the TOUR boy's quit riding them,then we would probably go back to the old reliable alum.hoops...carbon is kinda like the HOT! women you just can't quite have,and if you get her and peel back the layers you may just go back where you were and be content!
I love carbon wheels........They are HOT!


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

They're a little faster at speeds over 30-35 mph. The ride is slightly rougher. You get blown around by side winds more. Forget riding no hands to take off a jacket or get some food if there's significant wind.

I use them for races but don't bother for training and group rides.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I race on carbon wheels and definitely feel the difference. There's nothing like sprinting on a deep dish rear. 

If you're not racing and don't plan on racing you shouldn't even bother. Just get some handbuild mavic open pros or a23s.


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

jackmen said:


> I have always ridden aero alloy clincher wheels which are pretty light at 1450 grams.


What rims are they? If you don't want to say the model or brand I'm more interested in their depth and weight. I replaced some Spinergy alloy/carbon foam filled 45mm rims (couldn't weigh them but suspect 500+g) with 50mm carbons that are 420g. They feel noticeably less harsh on bumps and definitely lighter and quicker spinning up. I'm paying attention to my braking technique and managing heat but haven't actually had any braking issues.

However, I'm having to face the fact that I live in a very windy place and a 50mm front rim is sketchy on too many days. I just ordered a 20mm carbon front wheel I can swap in when the gusts are over 20mph.


----------



## rs_herhuth (Aug 17, 2009)

I just recently purchased my first set of carbon clinchers. I had been riding semi aero aluminum for the last two years. I took a test ride on the Zipp 404 FC Clinchers and was immediately sold. You can start to feel the difference at 19mph and they just seem to make going faster a bit easier as the speed climbs.

Other things I like about them are the sound, they have a great sound that makes you want to go fast. Acceleration, they accelerate faster than my aluminums, they react to slight changes in cadence very nicely. Climbing isn't terrible, I climb faster with them than I expected. They look damn good 

I don't care for the braking, that takes some getting used to...My first ride on them had a starting technical descent and that woke me up 

I would recommend them if you would like to pick up some free speed over 20mph...but if you can't keep at least that pace on the flats save your money you just wont get enough bang for your buck.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

rs_herhuth said:


> Acceleration, they accelerate faster than my aluminums, they react to slight changes in cadence very nicely.


Since wheels are firmly connected to the frame and to the ground, they can't really "accelerate faster" than any other set of wheels. Granted, if the wheels are lighter, they will allow the rider to accelerate the bicycle-plus-rider combination a little faster—and this is hat people feel. But as long as the tires touch the ground, wheels can only accelerate as fast as the bicycle-plus-rider combination linear rate of acceleration allows them to.


----------

